# Fort Lauderdale



## Maverick116 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi

I've been interviewed for a role with a company located in Fort Lauderdale and if succesful (big if at present) would earn a basic salary pf c $120k with a bonus element that is similar to my UK structure (c. $30-50k). This will be our only source of income as my wife won't qualify for a working visa. Is this sufficient to increase our quality of life here?

Ideally I'd like a 3/4 bed house with a pool, in a nice area with good schools and easy access to Fort Lauderdale. Any advice or sugestions? I've read that Cooper City os a nice place to live, any thoughts?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Maverick116 said:


> Is this sufficient to increase our quality of life here?


You won't starve.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

And you won't be going until next October at the earliest 

Plenty of time for a scouting mission


----------

